# Internet connection drops with router



## basbill (Jun 11, 2012)

Help! My internet connection keeps dropping when using my router. I will have internet connection for a few hours and then it will drop. I thought it was a bad router (I had a Netgear N300 that is about 2 or 3 years old) so I bought a new Cisco Linksys EA2700 N600 router and the same thing happens. I can connect to the internet through just the modem and it works fine. Is is just a setting or something? BTW, I have an Arris cable modem that is several years old and my ISP is Suddenlink, and am running Windows XP Professional SP3. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Please follow the preposting link in my signature and make sure to post the Xirrus screen shot in your next reply.


----------



## basbill (Jun 11, 2012)

My modem is an Arris CM450A cable modem, Antivirus software is Avast (Free version), Router is Cisco EA2700. My Xirrus screen and IP Config.txt are attached. The Xirrus screen doesn't show anything because (I think) I could not get the internet to work going through the router. By the way, last night I bypassed the router and plugged my modem directly into the computer and it worked for a while, but I had to restart it this morning to get internet to work. Could this be a bad modem? It is about 7-10 years old.

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Does not appear you have a wifi card which is why the xirrus screen is empty.

I would recommend you contact the isp and have them do a line and modem test. Sounds like the fault is with the modem


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in my response. 

I agree with Wand3r3r. Get ahold of the ISP and have a test performed.


----------



## basbill (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok thanks for the info. As I am kind of new to all of this WIFI stuff, what exactly is a wifi card, and if i don't have one, why did my internet connection through my router work before? And my router was broadcasting because I could get the internet through a wifi connection on my ipod.

Thanks,


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

your ipconfig does not show a wifi card. have you always had a wired connection to the router?


----------



## basbill (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes I have always had a wired (cable modem) connection to the internet, up until about 2-3 years ago when I purchased my first router. It worked fine up until about 3-4 weeks ago.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

next time the internet drops go to a command prompt and type
tracert yahoo.com
and
tracert 98.139.183.24

post the results here for review


----------



## basbill (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok, I'm kind of confused about the wifi card. Do I need one for my desktop in order for the router to work? I thought that a router broadcast the wifi signal so you can connect other devices (printer, ipod, etc.) to your network. Also I had a Netgear router for about 2 years and it was working fine, I even streamed movies from Amazon to my TV through it.
BTW, the internet connection has not dropped so far.

Thanks,


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you don't need a wifi card in the pc if you have a wired connection.

it was mistakenly assumed you had network issues related to wifi. You don't


----------

